# New pics from today!



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

Went to the anual DCI BBQ GTG today and a friend snapped these few pics of the audi on the way home.. These are def. my fav. pics so far... We're takin' a road trip down to cali this week in it, but after that i'm going lower and working on some new custom mods.....


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: New pics from today! (K04A1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: New pics from today! (vdubjettaman)*

verry hot man


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: New pics from today! (vrrrrr)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: New pics from today! (K04A1)*

And some new ones... much better... We installed a new factory lip on the front which looks alot better than without. 
































And a random drunk pic....


----------



## zeshkani (Apr 20, 2007)

hey man thats a nice car, what kind of wheels are they


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Got any better pictures of the front lip?


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_Got any better pictures of the front lip?








Not right now. I have pics of us installing it, before and afters but they aren't uploaded yet. I'll get some up







soon


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*

Where did you get it? More info please...


----------



## [email protected] Suspension (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

where you gonna be in cali?


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

nice to see an A6 with some tasty mods, kinda lets me know i'm not alone out here.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected] Suspension)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected] Suspension* »_where you gonna be in cali?









Already back man... I was in Modesto


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (thestryker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thestryker* »_nice to see an A6 with some tasty mods, kinda lets me know i'm not alone out here.









Never seen yours?


----------



## Heisse_mkII (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: (K04A1)*

What size wheels you running?


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (K04A1)*

would be glad to post some pics of my car, once I get a chance. we need to bring some life to this thread!!


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Heisse_mkII)*

20x8.5"


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (K04A1)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (thestryker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thestryker* »_nice to see an A6 with some tasty mods, kinda lets me know i'm not alone out here.

Well, you must not know where to look because there are more than a few of really well done A6s.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: New pics from today! (K04A1)*

So clean. Looks even better in person http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwjunkie42 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: New pics from today! (Travy)*

where did you get that lip from? anymore pics too?


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: New pics from today! (vwjunkie42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwjunkie42* »_where did you get that lip from? anymore pics too?

I already asked the question and basically got a "not going to tell" reply.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: New pics from today! (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_
I already asked the question and basically got a "not going to tell" reply.

I coulda swore I sent you an IM... Oh well....
It's an OEM B6 Passat front lip trimmed to fit















P.S. Happy Friday.


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: New pics from today! (K04A1)*

You have any better pics of your front to show it off a little more?


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: New pics from today! (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

not right now


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: New pics from today! (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_I coulda swore I sent you an IM... Oh well....
It's an OEM B6 Passat front lip trimmed to fit















P.S. Happy Friday.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thank you!


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: New pics from today! (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thank you!


No problem. I might be trying something new so we'll see how that turns out.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

I was thinking of fabbing up a CF splitter for mine. Something aggressive (DTM style) but designed to flow with the bumper.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Uberhare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberhare* »_I was thinking of fabbing up a CF splitter for mine. Something aggressive (DTM style) but designed to flow with the bumper.

I'm already working on something similar.


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

how did you mod your headlights? i love the way it looks. did you just heat up the housings to loosen the glue and paint them and remove the amber peices in the turns?
also which KW's are you using. 
o and im asking all these questions because im about to buy a 4.2 A6 and will be running 19x8.5 BBS LMs and want my car just as low or lower than yours haha. 
SICK CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OWENthatsmyname* »_how did you mod your headlights? i love the way it looks. did you just heat up the housings to loosen the glue and paint them and remove the amber peices in the turns?
also which KW's are you using. 
o and im asking all these questions because im about to buy a 4.2 A6 and will be running 19x8.5 BBS LMs and want my car just as low or lower than yours haha. 
SICK CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah pretty much... Didn't really have to heat them much though...The amber pcs. just unclip, amd then you have to pull out the inner frame to paint them which can be kinda tricky. KWV1's... They ride great.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Make sure to post up pics when you get it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

Looking nice, real nice


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

godamnnn i love it! i sell alot of those wheels for VIPstyle cars but theyre so right on audi's. The stance is perfect as well!!!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: New pics from today! (K04A1)*

i actually like that grill.
i think... you either need to put a front plate on it, or do away with with bracket all together. 
B


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: New pics from today! (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_i actually like that grill.
i think... you either need to put a front plate on it, or do away with with bracket all together. 
B

Working on it man... It's just a matter of getting the time to do it as I've been super busy and just got back from driving from Bath, Maine to Seattle, Wa... It will be done soon, but I'm working of some other one off bits first.


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: New pics from today! (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_









Beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: New pics from today! (Suspekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Suspekt* »_Beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks!!!
A couple more






















No Air ride here.








And here it is on some 18" HRE's... Just was trying out a set of freinds wheels. They looked okay but I was too low to get the jack out for a pic so the front was still up about an inch or so


----------



## 2428DISEL (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: New pics from today! (K04A1)*









damn bro, you dumped that thing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lookin goood!


----------



## 2428DISEL (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: New pics from today! (K04A1)*

did you have any fitment issues with the 20"s or did they bolt right up??


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: New pics from today! (K04A1)*

Looks awesome man.. Definitely is inspiring me to pick up a C5


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

After seeing those pics, I'll be picking up my C5 later this week.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: New pics from today! (2428DISEL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2428DISEL* »_did you have any fitment issues with the 20"s or did they bolt right up??

20's will fit assuming you have a good offset. These wheels barely clear the brakes though.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (badboyripper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badboyripper* »_After seeing those pics, I'll be picking up my C5 later this week. 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (badboyripper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badboyripper* »_After seeing those pics, I'll be picking up my C5 later this week. 

Yeah.. it is tempting.. there is a mint '01 black 4.2 down the street from my house that has been calling my name for a month now


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (910_Industries)*

i like it with the 20's better








i just got my 4.2 last week, and i'll post my newb thread on here


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (derracuda)*

yeah, the 20's aren't gong anywhere for a while


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

Hey man, what is the offset on those wheels?
I'm going down to pick up my C5 A6 tomorrow, and will be putting 20's on it asap. Just looking for the specs on your wheels. Thanks man.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (badboyripper)*

20x8.5 et 35. There are a nice set of knock off brabus wheels Call6 is selling for cheap in the 5x112 classifieds that are the same spec. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*

just happened to be trolling thru the forums, and stumbled upon this thread....BEAUTIFUL car and it totally makes me want one!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Rich20thGTI)*








Thanks!


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

what size tires are you running on those rims? i'm looking at some 19x8.5's and i want to run some 255-265/35/19's because i like fatty tires and probably the microscopicly better ride and rim protection







haha


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_what size tires are you running on those rims? i'm looking at some 19x8.5's and i want to run some 255-265/35/19's because i like fatty tires and probably the microscopicly better ride and rim protection







haha

225/30/20. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

same size as mine, but my car doesn't look half as nice as yours.....
http://customwheel.com/custom_...18bcc


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

1 Well done 6 ... what's next on the list of mods to do?


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Lu VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lu VR6* »_1 Well done 6 ... what's next on the list of mods to do?

I just picked up 3 aluminum allroad door blades last month for a great deal and I need to buy a fourth. Also we might be tossing on a RS4 exh. soon. I am currently working on a one off custom lip for the car and going to be spraying the front bumper, fender and the lip all at one time. A set of k04's are in the works in the near future as well.







I'm actually getting married in about a month so some stuff will be put off until after then.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

wanna borrow me two door blades for one side so i can see what they'd actually look like on my white car?


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

so when are we gonna see more pics!?!??! haha


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*

Not much has really changed... I picked up a corrado that I have been devoting alot of my time to plus I'm getting married sept 1st. After the wedding there will be many more mods but for right now I'm taking it easy. I have to finish the new one off front lip still too


----------



## RI1643 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: New pics from today! (2428DISEL)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

*Re: New pics from today! (K04A1)*

so any update on the spoiler project? and any other pics of the passat spoiler


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: New pics from today! (K04A1)*

how low did you lower your car, and what size wheel do you have, 19?


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: New pics from today! (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_how low did you lower your car, and what size wheel do you have, 19?
 don't read much huh?


----------



## tominizer (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: New pics from today! (Suspekt)*










Wow........... nice. 20's look wicked, although they'd never survive up here in Canada on a 30 profile.







They sure make 18's look like chicken scrap though.
That front light mod is on my list to do ASAP. I like that look. How hard was it to get the lights out ?


----------



## tominizer (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: New pics from today! (tominizer)*

Did you have to remove the whole front bumper ?


----------



## PhilR (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: New pics from today! (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_










car is hot sauce http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hows the ride quality that low?


----------



## kievskiy (May 14, 2007)

*Re: New pics from today! (K04A1)*

Mike, those HREs are HOTT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif too bad they not yours








ps : aren't those wheels went on green s4?

_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_















No Air ride here.








And here it is on some 18" HRE's... Just was trying out a set of freinds wheels. They looked okay but I was too low to get the jack out for a pic so the front was still up about an inch or so
















 


_Modified by kievskiy at 2:11 AM 11-1-2007_


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: New pics from today! (kievskiy)*

car is dope


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: New pics from today! (tominizer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tominizer* »_ Wow........... nice. 20's look wicked, although they'd never survive up here in Canada on a 30 profile.







They sure make 18's look like chicken scrap though.
That front light mod is on my list to do ASAP. I like that look. How hard was it to get the lights out ?

getting the head lights out arent that bad, everything is really easy. i just had trouble wiht one bolt, and getting the headlight apart is easy too. i think i did it in 3 hours.


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

what suspension setup are you on? hottness man


----------



## drivingenthus (Feb 23, 2006)

and where's the cheapest place to get that front lip? is that oem?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (drivingenthus)*










do it


----------



## Teukka (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Nice, are those Antera wheels and 20"? Which model?


----------

